# BMW 650i Hacked by dealership and corrected by Street Dreams Detail



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*Car is less than 5 months old. Detailed by the dealer on 2 accounts left with swirls, RIDS and holograms.

Aim was about 90% correction with 2 days to work.

Washed with CG citrus wash, the orange one. Clayed with ricky riccardo and all the other trimmings to go with the prep work.

Onto correction...










50/50 on hood




























Worst area by far was the rear deck, swirls, scratches and some funky new defects I have yet to name, possibly a Mc-Squiggles ? We can have a poll on that later :shakehead:

The entire deck section was corrected with wool on the rotary, then foam compounded, then polished. I avoided wool on most of the car only hitting spot areas with big RIDS due to time but the rear deck was getting nowhere with foam and generating lots of heat because its composite.



















50/50










Couple McSquiggles here,



















50/50 on passenger door





































After all the compounding work I brought the car outside and foamed it to remove the dusting. Rinsed it down and dried it with a blower. Then proceeded to do the finishing work. I find its sometimes easier to do a quick rinsedown rather than manually attempting to remove dust from crevices etc.

Interior came after correction, no picnic either as the owner has 2 young children who think convertibles are "cooooool" :duh:

Carpets before










I vacuumed and dry brushed them, then pressure wash out as much grime as possible and treated them with traffic lane cleaner, pressure washed and agitated again.

Left out in the sun to dry a little before using the LGM to extract the rest of the water.. final pics in the interior afters

Leather was in bad shape. Despite the time constraints I used leatherique and it worked very well.

Massage in the Rejuv. Oil by hand










Heat up the leather using a heat gun, most people do the seat warmer thing or pull it outside but I find this works great as well, especially when time is limited.



















I used the heat gun a few more times to make sure everything was absorbed and soft enough to pull out grime










Rear seats all cooked and done, right side all finished after pristine clean, left side still soaking with the Rejuv. Oil










End result on front seats, matte finish










Before close up of the leather, some jean transfer and dirt










After the treatment (yes different lighting but you get the idea)










Coffee stain before



















Cleaned with the TLC and LGM and scrubbed










All gone










Interior afters




























Cleaning up the convertible tops summer home










Finished shots/Sun Shots













































































































*


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

That looks the mutts nuts 

Great work as always :thumb:


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Very nice car, Top work.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2010)

wow , thats wet ! What LSPs did you use ??


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

spectacular! really love the interior work and photos.


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

fantastic work


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Top work on the interior


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

awesome work as always 

the car just looks wet


----------



## FlawlessShine (Mar 30, 2010)

Perfected Craftmanship!!!! Nice Work my American Amigo!!!:thumb:


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

the finished pictures you do always look so fantastic on the driveway, its like the paint is just a mirror reflection of the whole world. Why do I live in this Country? lol


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

oooh that's nice, lovely results :wave:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice work..

Please don't tell me it came from the dealers like that ..


----------



## Theval (Feb 24, 2010)

Excellent work:thumb::thumb:


----------



## detailer mike (Mar 8, 2010)

absolutely fantastic finish photos my friend


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

That came out stunning, interior came up very well considering how light a colour it is! :thumb:


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Fantastic finish mate! Lovely reflections!

Mcsquiggles as well, I like it! :thumb:


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Nice work and some awesome afters :thumb:


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

Nice job, some serious swirling before.


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

absolutely on the money! fair play geez and great photos


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Sweet job, sweet ride. Top notch workmanship.:thumb:


----------



## Dr. Crane (May 11, 2010)

great job, love the car!! :thumb:


----------



## mitchcook (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful work from a neighbor down south.


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

super job:thumb:


----------



## toledo (May 11, 2010)

Nice one !:newbie:


----------



## bimmerjam (Feb 26, 2009)

The owner of this car does not deserve it period!
A 5 month old car in that condition...this is just shocking.


----------



## jcuthell (Jun 24, 2010)

5 months old?


----------



## bimmerjam (Feb 26, 2009)

jcuthell said:


> 5 months old?


Yeah the car is 5 months old from new.
It is written on the first line of the first post. Shocking..


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

bimmerjam said:


> The owner of this car does not deserve it period!
> A 5 month old car in that condition...this is just shocking.


Blame 50% on the dealership at least


----------



## Arkle (Jul 16, 2010)

Caninus Testiculatis Old Chap. :thumb:


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice turnaround


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

PIT said:


> Nice turnaround


thanks Pit!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work there fella :thumb:


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Great work! Did the dealer pay for this work to be done?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work matey :thumb:


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

great turn around. Lovely job.


----------



## 98m3/4 (Aug 12, 2009)

Great work but you are seriously suggesting that all that damage was inflicted by 2 details? What did the guy use to wash/detail the Bimmer, Brillo Pads? Good Lord!


----------

